# iPhone 3g will not update.



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got an iphone 3g for an early christmas gift (firmware version 3.1.3) and it will not update to 4.2! I have updated itunes . I dont know why its not updating, Everytime i try it says error (3194) and i have even restarted my computer


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try the following

1. Open your hosts file at C:/Windows/System32/drivers/etc/hosts
2. Once you have the hosts file open, at the end of the file, add this line:
#74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com
3. Once you have appended the file with this line and saved it, restart your device and fire up iTunes for the update

once it is updated, then you can remove the line in the hosts file


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Alternately, if the gs.apple line exists, and you've used a program called TinyUmbrella, you should instead delete that line.


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry for the late response , but thanks , I got it fixed


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

gaming_wiz said:


> Sorry for the late response , but thanks , I got it fixed


What was your solution?


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

Cypheric said:


> What was your solution?


The one you sugested


----------

